# Saudi Visa verification ..



## sagar2

Greetings , 
I'm bit nervous about my couson visa , he got it via an agent and agent said there are vacancies in one of saudi's companay he applied for that and got his visa today but the confusion is he and his friend having all the things(details) almost same on visa except their names , ID number (Raqm), Sajil (aqama) all same. They have asked to agent regarding this and he replied it is group visa infact i saw on visa its a visit visa of 90days validation . Does any know have any idea how do I check the and verify the visa ?

Looking forward for your kind response

Regards


----------

